# Guppy Fries all Males??



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know why but all the guppy fries i have are all turning into males. are there factors that affects whether guppy fries turn female or male? because seriously, i want to have some females. it's nice to have males but when the males is overpopulating the females, that's not a good thing. i think the females will die from exhaustion since they keep getting chased. 
is there anyway to make my fries stay female? temperature change? isolation? ph level? plants?


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I heard the hotter your water is the more males you get. But that's what I heard. What do your males look like?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

man you are lucky other than the fact that they exhaust the females I always get more girls


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

why don't you two trade? LOL


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

lol sadly the summer was harsh last year on my guppys so I will be adding more in September ( at the moment I have none)


----------

